# Hello, mys last week at school and questions!



## gus20 (Jul 26, 2002)

Hello everybody!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How are u??????I hope u are ok, here im good at schoooool the next week will be my last class week from my first semester, after one month of vacation when i would probably work.
On monday, it will be my final exam, my test just will be about methods of cooking vegetables and cuts, and im a little worried about that, but im practicing at home with a lot of vegeTAbles and truning artichoke, potatoes, carrots, and other vegetables.
One question friends, i would like to know what book is good for learning, im interested in learning all secrets in cooking methods about vegetables, temperatrures about chicken, meat, whtas the diffrence in coooking in a pan, in the oven, if im goping to frie chicken how should i frie it, skin over the pan, about the perfect omellete,and, THANKS, i ha dmnay doubts about the stocks, why i should mark start with cold water, if it should boil a litttle or not, i was checking the education archives here in cheftalk, really thanks, that explanation was wonderful, it solved all my doubts, really thanks, at my school didnt answer me those doubts,thats why i would like you to tell em whta booooks i shoudl read necessarily for learning :WHY, and HOW, thats the most important for me, why i use this, why is use the ove, why not in the fire, im interested in this career, i waited some year studying economics and engeenering, and now culinary arts is my dream, see u champions!!!!!!!!!!!!!1and if u are tensed please go to the beach, loook the breeze, watch tv, and notice this life is short, dont care what otehr say or think, u are important , and thats it, and ur way is done with a bright light!!!!!!!!!!11
c u friends!!!!!!!!!!!11}
Gustavo from Perú
p.d: my english is not good, but u can guess it, hehe


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

gus20,i can understand your posts and i live in England!
You have a lot to learn about cookery,don`t worry you will get there.Just relax a little,these things take time.
It is good that you are getting lots of practical work,the theory part is sometimes a little harder to remember.


----------

